# Gel Battery Question



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Are there any differences between gel batteries, ie. mtoability gel not suitable as m/h leisure battery.

Please! no comments about lead acid 8) 

tony


----------



## stearman65 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Batteries.*

Whether gel or lead acid, the battery needs to be rated as "deep cycle" not automotive. The batteries I bought for my motability scooter were deep cycle gel.


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Are there any differences between gel batteries, ie. mtoability


Gemmy,

For no other reason (I am not associated in anyway with these) than I was looking at these sites amongst others yesterday in relation to another piece of work I have, you may get the answers you crave.

http://www.mobilityscooterbatteries.co.uk/choosing-your-battery.html 
http://www.batteries4mobilityscooters.co.uk/battery-finder/

Hope they help


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Steve, funnily enough it was the "Haze" site that I was pouring over the other day. There's a Haze distributer up in Preston, only about 5 miles from Hymer Uk, where I'm due to pick up my m/h.I thought £100 was a better deal than the £300 quoted by the m/h dealer. 

tony


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tony,

No contest by the sounds of it, 100 vis-a-vis 300!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Battery*

Gemmy, Hymer UK are in need of money, big style, tell them what you can get a battery for and ask them to price match, you will get reprogrammed in the deal. My second battery was £100, Gel, Hymer UK.

Phil


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

£100 for a gel battery sounds very good. What make was it?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The one I priced was a "Haze" 80 ah. 

tony


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Battery*

The battery was the same as standard fit Hymer. Just worked out it was nearly 2 years ago though, but I don't think we have had massive changes since then.


----------

